# clams



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I know there are probably many breeds of clams, but I have a very general question. I work in a daycare and am in charge of the fish tank. Today, for the first time since I started a month ago, I noticed there is a clam in there. It is a freshwater tank. the problem is, i didnt notice because it was sort of buried in the rocks. I dont know who took care of the tank before me. the only person who knows anything about it said the clam was a donation from a parent and she never has kept them, so she doesn't know much about the care. i am unsure of whether it is alive or not. How do you tell if they are alive? Also, if it is, how do I care for it?


----------

